# Southern Calif. Retriever Club results



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the Derby results. I left this morning and the other stakes had a long way to go.

*DERBY*

1st Portland's Lou Rawls O-Bo Bodziuch H-Patti Kiernan
2nd Waterdog's A Fine Mess O-F. Sloane/R. Stewart H-Bill Sargenti
3rd Foxfires The Higlander O-Bill & Lorna Kolstad H-Bill Kolstad
4th Cuda's Negra Modelo O/H Charles Tyson
RJ Bonsoir O/H Charles Tyson

There were 10 JAMs which I do not have.

Russ


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Congrats Russ!

Sargenti won the Open with Telli and got a 4th with Magic. I want to say Mark Perrizo and Steve Kompf got 2nd and 3rd but I'm not sure? RJAM Mary Ahlgren. No JAMs.

Sargenti won the Qual with Daisy, 2nd was Linda Erwin, 3rd was Meg Beck and Lulu...not sure about the rest.

Rugby got an Amateur 4th. Sorry these are so sketchy.

Melanie


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

The Qual results are:
lst Daisy (Joe Augustyn) Bill Sargenti
2nd Oaty (Linda Erwin) Linda
3rd Lulu (Meg Beck) Meg
4th KC's Naxuimum Sentence (Kay Fuller) Kay
RJ Angel (Dan Partington) Dan
Jam Embrain's Amiable Ultimatum (Suzanne Burr) Suzanne
Jam Hightest Tina (Missy Bell) Missy

33 entered 32 ran 7 finished..........tough test!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Russ...nice!


----------



## Glockman (Jun 17, 2004)

How about any Open or Am. results please. Thanks. Rob


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Congratulations, Russ! :smilecolros:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice going for you, your wife and your dog Russ.

Looks like Bo is going to be bringing up another competitor next year.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Rob It doesn't help much but I do know that a dog with the call name Spanky that Bill Sargenti trains won the Am with his owner handling


----------



## Glockman (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

dogcommand said:


> Rob It doesn't help much but I do know that a dog with the call name Spanky that Bill Sargenti trains won the Am with his owner handling


I assume Spanky is FC CK's Little Rascal owned by Michael Dolan & Robert Poole-handled by Poole in the Amateur.

Russ


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> dogcommand said:
> 
> 
> > Rob It doesn't help much but I do know that a dog with the call name Spanky that Bill Sargenti trains won the Am with his owner handling
> ...


He would have been handled by Mike. Bob passed away in January of this year, he is often and fondly remembered.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

_He would have been handled by Mike. Bob passed away in January of this year, he is often and fondly remembered._

I took my info out of the catalogue. The catalogue also had Shooter entered in the Open so I should have known better.

Russ


----------

